# Humminbird Helix-7 SI vs. 798ci HD SI ???



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I have seen a lot of posts like this comparing the Helix to other units but couldn't find anyone that has compared the Helix-7 to the 798 unit specifically. I own the 798ci right now and love it but I just got the Helix-7 as a gift and need to decide which one to keep. Has anyone here used both units before? 

-I like the wider/rectangular screen on the Helix-7, but I'm afraid that will be a disadvantage for side-imaging. I also think that the Helix allows the water temp overlay to be shown when I am in split-screen mode. (I don't think my 798 can do that). 
-The 798 has 3 preset buttons and 2 card slots that I think I need (one for my lakemap chip and another one to save GPS locations) so I'm leaning towards keeping my current unit. Am I overlooking anything else???

Here are the major differences I found from their website:
*798ci hd si: * 
· Display Size - Diagonal:5" 
· Display Pixel Matrix: 640V x 640H 
· Mount A Type:*Quick Disconnect* 
· Power Draw:615 mA 
· i-Pilot Link:Optional 
· *# card slots: 2* 
· *3 preset buttons* for favorite views 
· *Built in contour maps* (but I have the Navionics chip) 

* Helix-7*
· Display Size - *Diagonal:7"*
· Display Pixel Matrix: 800H x 480V
· Mount A Type:Gimbal Mount
· Power Draw:800 mA 
· i-Pilot Link:Not Supported
· # card slots: 1
· 0 preset buttons

*LINKS: *
Helix-7: http://www.humminbird.com/Products/HELIX-7-SI-GPS/
798: http://www.humminbird.com/Products/798ci-HD-SI-Combo/

-House


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Why do you think the wide screen will be a disadvantage for SI? You could always panel it to make it the same size as your current screen. Then you'll have the extra advantage of having multiple windows open at once. with more room. 

The helix 7 doesn't have the preset favorite buttons but I'm pretty sure you can edit the default views to cut out all the ones you don't want so you can easily scroll through the ones that you do like. 

The helix may not have the two card slots but if i remember reading, it does come with really nice built in maps. You may want to compare those to the lakemap chip to see if you can do away with it and just use one card to save your locations. Or maybe they make a card now that can hold both?

Just some input from the obsessive amounts of reading i've done on them.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

The H7 does come with only 1 card slot. Whether that is a disadvantage or not really depends on you. (I like to make Recordings with my Bird and I have a Lakemaster card in at all times so 1 slot would be a disadvantage TO ME.) Be aware also that the H7 has a micro-SD card reader... you mentioned a Navionics card, unless that is a micro-sd card you would have to acquire another map card.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

You don't need an SD card to save waypoints, thousands can be stored internally. You can use the SD card to download and manage them if you're using the Humminbird PC app. If you're using a map card you have to swap out the cards to copy and download waypoints. But like OldSchool pointed out, the H7 has a micro-SD slot so you won't be able to use your other map card if it's standard SD. Using the PC app you can copy and upload all your waypoints to another unit though.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

The Helix 7 I was messing with last weekend did not have any topography to the gps maps. It will need a map chip of sorts to see the reef areas and topo features. Unit has nice downscan features though.


----------



## Live_bait (Sep 25, 2014)

One thing that I have noticed on the Helix series they are much faster than the 700 series. And the sharpness of the display is lots better especially in strong sunlight. Here is an idea, install and use both on your boat. Use one for maps and the other for sonar. If one fails you have the other. You can never have too many units on your boat.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Keep both ... 

There is a great advantage in having one screen for dedicated mapping ... 

Rickie


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm interested in buying which ever you don't want


----------

